# CIFS Login Issues



## Koeny (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm trying to stream my shared files to my LG BD570 Blu ray player, something which was no problem when I used Windows 7. I have done all the things required: I went to the files I want to share and select to option to share with Everyone and went to my Advanced Sharing settings where I turned file and printer sharing on and turned password protected sharing off.

This was enough to be able to access my shares on my blu ray using Win 7: my computer name showed up with my shared files listed underneath. Now my computer name shows fine but with no files under it. Now the problem: when I select my computer name a CIFS login screen pops up asking for a username and password. I never chose a username and password anywhere and have NO idea what they could be.

I tried to use my user name with no password (my user account has no password) to no avail. I tried to use my network name as username with my WPA key as password, to no avail. I tried to create a new user named test with the password test and use these, also to no avail.

Then I tried stuff I read on line:

I went to CMD as admin and entered these commands:

*powershell.exe Set-SmbClientConfiguration -RequireSecuritySignature $true

**powershell.exe Set-ItemProperty -Path "HKLM:\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\LanmanWorkstation\Parameters" RequireSecureNegotiate -Value 0 -Force*


and these to turn of SMB (a synonym of CIFS):

*sc config lanmanworkstation depend= bowser/mrxsmb10/nsi*

* sc config mrxsmb20 start= disabled*


All this did not work and I am at a loss, thinking of reverting to Windows 7.

I would appreciate your help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Windows 8 uses Windows Live (Hotmail, Outlook.com) login and password to log into your computer. If you have one of these accounts, try logging in with that. You can also reset your password under Control Panel/User Accounts.


----------

